#ubuntu-tv 2012-02-20
<akgraner> Hi all - Here's the video of Ubuntu TV Demo on ARM (Pandaboard) we did at Linaro Connect - I interviewed rsalveti about it.  Enjoy  :-)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpIFaAxyFGE&list=UUAl2MfCBjH5y0nIym0ujHfg&index=2&feature=plcp
#ubuntu-tv 2012-02-21
<nemik> so is the android ubuntu thing planned to be an open source project? are there any timelines for even the alpha software to be released for testing?
<mhall119> did everyone see Ubuntu TV running on a smartphone at the end of http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUXUjjg9qQ0 ?
#ubuntu-tv 2012-02-22
<RobinJ> Can anyone enlighten me a bit? What is Ubuntu TV? Is it a system that you can simply install on your laptop to stream television from the internet; Is it something that has to come preinstalled on a SmartTV (which I've never seen yet in my country); Is it something that you can install on a computer with a TV tuner card; ...? I don't really get the idea
<L-----D> RobinJ, it is supposed to run on a SmartTV or SetBox, imo
<RobinJ> in your opinion... what does that mean? can it run on all of those?
<L-----D> RobinJ, the project is still at the begining stage, only some mockup Unity UI is released, so there is no hardware so far
<RobinJ> lol
<RobinJ> ok :p
<RobinJ> i just wondered for what device it's made, as i've never seen a smarttv in my life :p
<L-----D> SmartTV like Google TV
<RobinJ> i dont know what that is either xD
<RobinJ> as far as i know they're not generally sold in europe yet
<L-----D> a SmartTV is just a TV shipped with arm/atom system, so you can run real system on it
<L-----D> RobinJ, yeah, I blamed that for Google
<RobinJ> lol
<RobinJ> just one thing more... is ubuntu tv and ubuntu for android also developed by the community? or do those only get developed by canonical employees?
<L-----D> I'm not sure about that
<popey> RobinJ: hello!
<RobinJ> hi
<popey> Ubuntu TV is in the early stages of development
<RobinJ> i've been told :p
<popey> oh ok.
<popey> any other questions?
<RobinJ> nan not really :p no'one was able to answer my 2 questions :p
<RobinJ> probably not general knowledge yet
<popey> 13:02:57 < RobinJ> just one thing more... is ubuntu tv and ubuntu for android also developed by the community? or do those only get developed by canonical employees?
<popey> that one?
<popey> it was developed internally at canonical by developers who are part of the ubuntu community. there's not really a line between 'community' and 'canonical'. canonical people are part of the community too
<popey> ☺
<RobinJ> ah xd
<RobinJ> ok :p
<RobinJ> and the other one?
<RobinJ> <RobinJ> Can anyone enlighten me a bit? What is Ubuntu TV? Is it a system that you can simply install on your laptop to stream television from the internet; Is it something that has to come preinstalled on a SmartTV (which I've never seen yet in my country); Is it something that you can install on a computer with a TV tuner card; ...? I don't really get the idea
<popey> Ok. so the idea is that you would be able to go to a shop and buy a TV with Ubuntu TV pre-installed
<RobinJ> hmm, so i probably wont see them in my country yet
<popey> the code we've made so far is out there so potentially you could install it on a desktop pc, yeah
<popey> what country?
<RobinJ> belgium
<RobinJ> i've never seen a smarttv, google tv, apple tv, ... here
<RobinJ> just normal tv's
<RobinJ> we've got digital tv though it's not generally used yet, and we need a seperate box for that
<RobinJ> which we plug in to the tv
#ubuntu-tv 2012-02-23
<burli> Hi
<burli> I have a question
<burli> where do you get the EPG informations for Ubuntu-TV?
<burli> I think about an EPG App for Ubuntu Tablet and Phone, but I have a problem to get legal and free data for germany
<ogra_> i think the demo only used public BBC data
<burli> and how it should work in the final version?
 * ogra_ has no idea :) i'm not coding it ... but i saw the demo 
<ogra_> and played with it
<ogra_> and that had all free BBC channels in it and nothing more ... for germany you might be able to do the same with the öffis :)
<ogra_> by pulling it from their websites
<ogra_> but i doubt you will find free data for private stations
<burli> öffis? are you from germany? ;)
<ogra_> jup
<burli> lol
<burli> yeah. it's really annoying. fu** content mafia.
<burli> ogra_, http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/apps-fuer-ubuntu-tablet-und-ubuntu-phone/
<willcooke> the real product will download OTA, plus for regions without OTA there will be agreements with service providers
#ubuntu-tv 2012-02-24
<Ibrahim7897> hi every one
<popey> Hello!
#ubuntu-tv 2012-02-26
<kapare> Hi, after doing sudo apt-get build-dep unity-2d I have -> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libunity-core-4.0-dev : Depends: libunity-core-4.0-4 (= 4.28.0-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<kapare> suggestion?
<mrand> kapare: might try sudo apt-get -s dist-upgrade  to see if it would resolve the issue (the -s simulates, so won't actually perform the actions).  Also synaptic / upgrade-manager may deal with it
<kapare> mrand, thx I should have try this :O Will try this right away...
<kapare> mrand, Are you having a lot of UI freeze with Ubuntu version? because it seem that after some time a go back to it and the UI is freeze and the only think I can do is to reset the board...
<kapare> I try to look at the syslog but except the swapper error I don't see nothing more see Bug #938170
<mrand> kapare, I'm not actually running unity.  I need to play with it more, but it seems more cumbersome than xfce or gnome 2.
<kapare> mrand, k i just want to run mplayer/other player on.... xbmc or ubuntu-tv I'm curious to see both on panda.
<kapare> If you know best way to do this, any tutorial or how to that is more straight forward? thx
#ubuntu-tv 2013-02-18
<bobweaver> ping mhall119
<mhall119> bobweaver: pong
<bobweaver> Hey there how are you today ?
<bobweaver> So I am getting around to making the 5 day view for the weather app
<mhall119> surprisingly busy for technically being on holiday
<bobweaver> but I can not find mockup in canonicals design
<bobweaver> if to busy dont worry about it
<bobweaver> Like I was looking on here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Weather
<bobweaver> Picture 4 ?
<mhall119> bobweaver: the canonical design has the next 5 days by scrolling down
<bobweaver> Yah that is not going to happen
<bobweaver> Not on my end
<bobweaver> it is Ubuntu COmpents
<bobweaver> can not handle that much info it crashs
<bobweaver> Page and Tabs
<mhall119> http://design.canonical.com/2013/02/app-patterns-applied-core-utilities-for-ubuntu-on-phones/ has some description to go along with the images
<mhall119> the components crash?  That's no good, have you filed a bug?
<bobweaver> well ....  Let me re say that. It crashs like 80% of the time
<bobweaver> no I have not and zoltan and them all will just think that i am mocking there work
<bobweaver> not worth it
<bobweaver> mayb
<bobweaver> maybe ...
<mhall119> file a bug, others can mark it as affecting them too
<mhall119> and *I* will hound zoltan about it
<bobweaver> Maybe I will look at it to fix and just add patch when filing bug
<bobweaver> You know what... I have a video of the bug
<mhall119> that would be great too
<mhall119> dude, if you can send them a patch, that would be fantastic
<bobweaver> https://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=V1yIGMRGHPE
<bobweaver> bug is at 1:03
<bobweaver> see how it just crashs app
<mhall119> do you get a stacktrace or something?
<bobweaver> nah I am going to run a profiler on it later
<bobweaver> at this point I am just trying to get this app done
#ubuntu-tv 2013-02-19
<bobweaver> gosh people just do not listen sometimes lol
<bobweaver> mhall119,  let me try to explain something to you about qt and qml
<bobweaver> 1) gtk is supported
<bobweaver> 2)  you can make c++ files in your project then export them to qml in a Plugin file
<bobweaver> if I have the file filemanager.cpp and .h in my files
<bobweaver> I can Now Make a file called "plugin.cpp "
<bobweaver> in this file called plugin.cpp I add the header file
<bobweaver> #include "plugin.h"
<bobweaver> #include "filemanager.h"
<bobweaver> void PLUGINNAME::registerTypes(const char *uri)
<bobweaver> {
<bobweaver>     qmlRegisterType<FileManager>(uri, 0, 1, "FileManager");
<bobweaver> }
<bobweaver> Now when I build my project it compiles and tells QML that there is now NEW   ELEMENT called FileManager
<bobweaver> Now In my main.qml    I can do stuff Like
<bobweaver> include PLUGINNAME
<bobweaver> FileManager {id:foo; what ever what ever what ever }
<bobweaver> woops forgot to add PLUGINNAME version number but I hope that you understand this now
<bobweaver> mhall119,  do you understand ?
<bobweaver> or have any questions
<bobweaver> why I say this is because One does Not need to put 500 plugins into the sdk kit
<bobweaver> this will slow it down and make use more ram
<bobweaver> that is how a plugin is made That is how the SDK kit is made
<bobweaver> But Like the SDK kit is is mainly only QML files that there doing that with
<bobweaver> mhall119,  Please dont take all that ^^^ as I am talking down to you that is not what I am trying to do. What I am trying to do is show you that there is other ways
<bobweaver> No need to include things in the SDK kit that are not needed you know what I am saying ?
<bobweaver> as All the sdk kit is is a altered Desktop.Compents thingy as it seems
<bobweaver> things that need to be add3ed are things like
<bobweaver> Box2d
<bobweaver> tiles
<bobweaver> not to the SDK kit but to the QT repo
<bobweaver> and if one wants true control of a gnome desktop then
<bobweaver> dconf-qt
<bobweaver> that is so imporant that it is driving me NUTS
<bobweaver> it makes it so one can connect to any dbus
<bobweaver> say com.canonical.Unity.HomeLens
<bobweaver> org.gnome.desktop.nataulius
<bobweaver> if one can connect to them things and alter them then one can alter there desktop
<bobweaver> and even keep them files in say something like UBuntu One
<bobweaver> so when they change one desktop it changes them all over the cloud
<mhall119> bobweaver: sorry, in the middle of other things atm, I'll go through the scroll back when I have a minute
<bobweaver> cool mhall119  just remeber that you know 50X more about community stuff then I do I give you props for that please tihnk about that when I talk about QML
<bobweaver> that came out wrong :/
<mhall119> I get you, don't worry
<bobweaver> mhall119,  here is a example of a plugin file that calls Libdee libbamf ect
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1683614/
<bobweaver> look at line 221
<bobweaver> see I am calling all them things to be now set as objects in qml
<bobweaver> and at bottom
<bobweaver> Q_EXPORT_PLUGIN2(Unity2d, Unity2dPlugin);
<bobweaver> whamo we now have a new plugin called unity2d 1.0 that we can all all them c++ elements that are in that file
<bobweaver> again came out wrong
<bobweaver> and QConf === dconf-qt
<bobweaver> mhall119,  maybr you can help promote this https://plus.google.com/u/0/113051860352311525753/posts/evD4GukaN9J
<bobweaver> mhall119,  when you get a chance can you look at this and tell me if there is More things that I should Add ?  Please and Thanks
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1683997/
<bobweaver> README file ^^
#ubuntu-tv 2013-02-20
<bobweaver> mhall119,  did you get a chance to look at the readme file ?
<bobweaver> just want to make sure that I am not missing things in there
<bobweaver> going to be part of the tutorial this weekend
<bobweaver> sorry to bother yah
<bobweaver> just important to me that is all
<mhall119> bobweaver: it looks good to me, is the tutorial going to be about the weather app?
<mhall119> bobweaver: for design, it might be better to just link directly to http://design.ubuntu.com/apps
<bobweaver> nope
<bobweaver> sure I will do that
<mhall119> several of your links are weather-specific
<bobweaver> No tutorial is 4 hours long
<mhall119> which is why I asked
<bobweaver> ahh
<bobweaver> no 1st 2 hours are how to program in qml
<bobweaver> like TexT rectangles ect
<mhall119> also, on the wiki link (line 35) you can remove the ? and everything after it
<bobweaver> then hour 3 we will be implanting the code that we learned to make ubuntu Phone or tablet ot Tv app
<bobweaver> that is hour 3 and 4
<mhall119> bobweaver: you should refer people also to http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<mhall119> and http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html
<bobweaver> 12.10 ?
 * mhall119 thinks we really should consolidate web pages
<bobweaver> +1\
<mhall119> 12.10 is just where we put API docs
<bobweaver> Sweet tutorial call is now in Ubuntu forums sticky \0/
<mhall119> since it's not officially in any release yet, it doesn't matter
<bobweaver> ahh
<bobweaver> mhall119,  I know that you get 400 emails a day but I sent you one today (you mark claire and wil )
<bobweaver> will* \
<mhall119> claire?
<bobweaver> Claire Newman
<mhall119> yeah, I know who, I'm just not sure why you copied her on it
<bobweaver> I was told to
<bobweaver> I knew I should have just sent it to you all
<mhall119> no worries
<mhall119> so Mark is likely going to be too busy, and Will really hasn't been involved in the developer offering side
<mhall119> unfortunately, Kevin, who is leading that, is out of the office this week
<bobweaver> :/
<mhall119> yeah, welcome to my world
<bobweaver> would you be willing to make a guest appearance ?
<mhall119> what time?
<bobweaver> rotflol
<bobweaver> ahh When ever good for you
<mhall119> and day
<bobweaver> sat
<mhall119> oh, saturday?  that'd be tough
<mhall119> I'll probably be mattress shopping :/
<bobweaver> just a simple thing I just want people that are learning to feel like what they are doing is cool. And that they are noticed
<bobweaver> you know for there effort
<mhall119> yeah, that's 2pm my time, if I'm around I'll be happy to jump in and say thanks
<bobweaver> I mean I could talk talk talk to people but having someone show up for2 to 5 minutes to tell the people that they are cool for doing what there doing I think would cool
<bobweaver> can you talk to jono and see if he would do it also ?
<bobweaver> I would like to get 4 people
<mhall119> I'll ask, but he's a new dad so probably has even less availability than me
<bobweaver> one after each intermission (5 min ) between hor sessions
<bobweaver> hour *
<mhall119> well, we'll see if we can get you one person, and go from there :)
<bobweaver> for real no questions to the people just a simple hello I am *  and thanks for wanting to dev for Ubuntu
<mhall119> is it just you running the session, or are there going to be other instructors?
<bobweaver> Lol good plain
<bobweaver> for right now it is just me
<bobweaver> I would kinda like to keep it like that
<mhall119> geez, that's a lot of talking dude
<bobweaver> maybe others would like to take as a example and make there own sessions also
<mhall119> 4 hours is a loooooong time to be on camera, trust me
<bobweaver> yeah but 4 hours in tutorials about QML
<bobweaver> not that much time
<mhall119> true, there's probably enough material
<mhall119> get yourself a big glass of water ahead of time
<bobweaver> trying to cram it all in
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> thanks for the tip
<mhall119> no seriously, you'll want it
<fyksen> Hey! I'm testing out ubuntu tv in a VM. I used the instructions from /UbuntuTV/Contributing. When I try to push the "gear button" nothing happens..
<fyksen> I'm trying to  change the mode to "tv mode".
<bobweaver> Hi freezy3k
<bobweaver> er fyksen
<bobweaver> what is happening when you press the gear does it spin ?
<bobweaver> can you also post the output of     apt-cache policy unity-2d-shell
<bobweaver> ?
<bobweaver> IDGI
<bobweaver> Ok then  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKuc4nfJByc
<bobweaver> ping jhodapp
<jhodapp> hey bobweaver
<bobweaver> how you doing jhodapp  ?
<bobweaver> are you busy this weekend ?
<jhodapp> bobweaver, I'm good, how about yourself?
<bobweaver> I am looking for canonical empyoee's that will come on air via google hangout this weekend for 5 minutes at most to tell the people that I am teaching qml to that it is a good thing that they are learning qml
<bobweaver> I am doing good gearing up for code tomorrow
<jhodapp> bobweaver, yeah, saw your email...I will have to get back to you on that as I'm not quite sure on my Saturday yet around that time frame.
<jhodapp> bobweaver, is that cool?
<jhodapp> bobweaver, it's a wonderful idea what you're doing btw!
<bobweaver> that is 100% cool
<bobweaver> thanks
<jhodapp> bobweaver, what types of topics do you plan to cover?
<bobweaver> I just see so many questions like Why does qt say that webkit is not installed
<bobweaver> everything
<bobweaver> well as much as I CAN IN 4 HOURS
<bobweaver> er caps sorry
<bobweaver> start out with qtcreator and how to change it up to suite needs
<bobweaver> how to add bzr to it
<jhodapp> bobweaver, so you want to get people generally ready to dive in to Qt/QML programming for the goal of working with what we're releasing tomorrow?
<bobweaver> how to add snipets
<bobweaver> correct/kinda ....
<bobweaver> 1st 2 hours are pure qml
<bobweaver> no sdk kits or anything
<bobweaver> then hours 3 and 4 are all about sdk stuff
<bobweaver> hour 1 is about qtcreator getting tools togeather also (sqlight browser qmlexporter )
<bobweaver> stuff like that. then go into rectangles then Text then Images then borderImages ect
<bobweaver> also how to make and use custom elements
<jhodapp> wow, you've got it all planned out, very good!
<bobweaver> how to make javascript files ect
<bobweaver> yeah I am going to spend a lot of time on this I think
<bobweaver> things also like where to get examples how to change qt versions
<bobweaver> on day 2 there will be a advanced class
<jhodapp> bobweaver, the hangout gets posted to YouTube then, correct?
<bobweaver> this will be about makeing c++ plugins ect
<bobweaver> you are correct
<jhodapp> that'll be a great resource to have
<jhodapp> so then I assume Jono is aware of this?
<bobweaver> yeah I sent him a email yesterday
<jhodapp> bobweaver, ok, well I'll get back to you on if I can make it or not...if you want me to proof read or check anything beforehand, let me know
<bobweaver> sweet jhodapp  thanks
<jhodapp> np bobweaver, ttyl
<bobweaver> yeah agin it would only be 5 minutes "thanks for wanting to make Ubuntu Apps "
<bobweaver> ping popey  what about you can you be a guest for 5 minutes ?
<bobweaver> same goes for Saviq  and ogra_  ^^^
<bobweaver> seems like a lot people from canonical will be flying to mobile congress
<Saviq> bobweaver, can you please send me the details over email? I have to look up timezones and stuff
<bobweaver> Sure Saviq
<bobweaver> pm me email
<msvb> This working?
<bobweaver> hello
#ubuntu-tv 2013-02-21
<bobweaver> ping mhall119  has the date for release changed ?
<mhall119> bobweaver: no, why?
<bobweaver> I am still looking for code that is why
<bobweaver> :)
<mhall119> it'll come later today
<bobweaver> mhall119,  where should I watch "the paint dry" ?
<bobweaver> j/k thanks dude
<bobweaver> ping jhodapp|lunch  when you get back from lunch. I have looked over the video player that is being used for the phablet  I noticed that Video.qml is still reading local files.  I was wondering if it is on the table to make a couple of things for this.  1)  a sqlite database that can hold all this info when xml is loaded and ready. aka fills the data bases on completion.  Next I was wondering If you would like me to make places that one c
<bobweaver> an search for meta data.  IE TVDB TMDB. if no meta data found user can enter name of show/movie and this would search tvdb and the movie data base for the search input. when user finds correct show/movie they can then press button to save the details. this would fill the sqlight database. Let me know what you think thanks
<bobweaver> and could as keep the stuff from xbmc also and could also make exporter for mythtv
<jhodapp> bobweaver, get back to you in about 15 mins
<bobweaver> take your time please
 * tgm4883 wonders what bobweaver is talking about and why we need an exporter
 * bobweaver is LOVING libhud-qt
 * bobweaver is going to break up with girl friend go gay and ask didlerocks to marry him if he keeps on making things like this ! 
<jhodapp> lol
<jhodapp> bobweaver, ok, what do you mean by Video.qml reading local files?
<bobweaver> <source>/common/VideoInfo.qml
<bobweaver> if (count > 0) info.video = nfo.get(0)
<bobweaver>                              else info.isMovie = false
<bobweaver> that could be filling data bases
<jhodapp> oh that's what you mean, ok
<jhodapp> sure, there's a lot of things it could do :)
<bobweaver> and the source to them could be other place
<jhodapp> and since it's open source now, we are certainly interested in community patch contributions
<bobweaver> I love the app I just dont know that everyone is going to want to have xbmc install :)
<jhodapp> bobweaver, no, remember this is demo-quality stuff
<bobweaver> Or a bunch of xml files
<tgm4883> this seems pretty similar to the first ubuntu tv demo
<bobweaver> correct it is demo :) I have nothing bad to say about it just ideas that I can add :)
<jhodapp> bobweaver, and this player is a direct descendant of the one from Ubuntu TV
<tgm4883> flashy flashy, no backend
<bobweaver> yup yup
<jhodapp> right, next step comes making it a proper product
<jhodapp> and we're still organizing internally how we're going to do things, so I have my personal roadmap that I'd like to see the media player become, but it's not an official roadmap yet
<bobweaver> correct what can I do to help that.  :)  I like idea about sqllight what do you think. I have a example app if you would like to see
<bobweaver> the tv data base ^^
<jhodapp> bobweaver, I like the idea of a database personally, but again, I can't promise that it's the direction the media player is intended to go yet; it's just too early
<bobweaver> cool
<jhodapp> bobweaver, the rest of this week is mainly devoted to supporting this preview release and I suspect next week we'll learn a lot more about making things into proper products
<bobweaver> I just dont want to start making a bunch of plugins for it if it is not what canonical wants :)
<jhodapp> right exactly, and i don't want you to feel like you're wasting your time
<jhodapp> but if you want to experiment and submit patches still, nobody will stop you from that
<jhodapp> bobweaver, a big personal goal of mine for the near term is to see about gutting the current decoding backend and replacing it with gstreamer and hardware accelerated video/audio sinks
<bobweaver> Oo
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqW021vrTqg     start at time 0:40
<jhodapp> bobweaver, nice, is that using Grilo?
<bobweaver> No that is directly scanning the tv data base
<bobweaver> well kinda
<bobweaver> so user enters in txt It could be searching where ever we want it to
<bobweaver> so like I could make it so that it searchs every place that grilo searchs
<tgm4883> bobweaver, fyi if you want to link to a specific time http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqW021vrTqg&t=0m40s
<bobweaver> for the title name that is and then render a coverflow and have visual aids to tell where source is from
<bobweaver> Sweet @
<bobweaver> s|@|!
<bobweaver> I mean we could also use some javascript regEX to look at videos uri and pass that to the engine ....
<tgm4883> so now that we've seen phone/tablet, what does that mean for tv
<bobweaver> like if (status == XmlListModel.Error)  source = this source else if more and more and more.  Might be better as case statements
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  Hard for me to say because I do not own a embed device
<bobweaver> Like I can run the apps and stuff tgm4883  maybe in a couple of days
<bobweaver> but there is fake lens at this time
<tgm4883> bobweaver, right, but can/should/will any of this be used on x86/-64 hardware?
<bobweaver> can yes should def will I dont know
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I mean, we've seen the code now, so I'm unsure what the next step is
<bobweaver> Well there is a ton of work to be done. But it is nice what there is so far
<bobweaver> I am having trouble's kinda because "it" only likes things from 12.10
<bobweaver> also I have 30 qt ppa's installed
<bobweaver> Like there are things that need certian libunity versions
<bobweaver> example http://paste.ubuntu.com/1701083/
<tgm4883> bobweaver, thats less a specific version and more a "needs at least"
<tgm4883> bobweaver, and looking at that, it needs at least 12.10+updates
<bobweaver> I am just getting my feet wet so to say
<bobweaver> I guess if I was to say the #1 thing that I am dissapointed in (there is a million things that I LOVE though) Would be the fact that 12.10 was used as a base. for me seems kinda silly when there is LTS and 13.04 is comming out real soon.  But that said I am just glad to have something to play with
<bobweaver> I am just saying that because I am on 12.04 and other partition is 13.04 so I have to make a though decision
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  branch's https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  do you know how to use ppa-purge ?
<bobweaver> I can not figure this out
<tgm4883> bobweaver, ppa-purge --help?
<bobweaver> I tried that
<bobweaver> Its a Mess lol   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1701133/
<bobweaver> Like I try sudo ppa-purge canonical-qt5-edgers-qt5-beta1-precise     and it errors out saying that it can not find a file list
<bobweaver> ;/ when I go to /ect/apt/sources.list.d/ and rm the ones that I do not want and update they come back :?
<bobweaver> I should ask this on phone channel
<tgm4883> bobweaver, probably a cron job or something
<mibofra> hi
<mibofra> Just a thing : how can I flash a samsung smart tv with ubuntu tv :)) ?
<bobweaver> mibofra,  good question I have no clue
<mibofra> yeah bobweaver , 'cos it's an interesting project, but there aren't any instruction to how install it on a smart tv X
<mibofra> *XD
<mibofra> it's strange...
<bobweaver> yup I myself do not have smart tvs
<bobweaver> I seen some instructions on how to get it running on panda board maybe that could help :D
<bobweaver> http://rsalveti.wordpress.com/2012/01/16/ubuntu-tv-fully-accelerated-on-a-pandaboard-with-ubuntu-leb/
<mibofra> yes, but a product for a smartv don't running on the smartv memory (but with other thing like pandaboard) it's strange
<bobweaver> yup mibofra  correct sure is.  How much does one of then TV cost *XD
<bobweaver> as much as a used car ?
<tgm4883> I don't know if there are plans to get it flashing to a smart tv
<bobweaver> I see online for about about 650 to 700 usd .. that is for me almost 3 months rent. no way I could ever afford that.  maybe health care for a year would be better (/me has no clue how much health care costs)
#ubuntu-tv 2013-02-22
<tgm4883> So i'm about half way done with the mythtv "quick start guide"
<tgm4883> is it still a quick start guide if it's going to be about 30 pages?
<pauldsmyth> Any Ubuntu TV gurus around?
<pauldsmyth> Ghost town!!
<tgm4883> pauldsmyth, whats up?
<pauldsmyth> I've followed the instructions on the wiki to install 12.04 + ubuntu tv
<pauldsmyth> but the settings icon on the bottom right corner just leads to a blank lens
<pauldsmyth> This is a VM in Virtual Box
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> that seems like a bobweaver question :/
<pauldsmyth> Is that a person or an application?
<tgm4883> a person
<tgm4883> he wrote most that code
<pauldsmyth> Ah I see
<pauldsmyth> Is he likely to be around today?
<tgm4883> pauldsmyth, probably
<pauldsmyth> Ok I'll check back later, thanks
<CrestedNewt> meeting?
<CrestedNewt> tgm4883 - meeting?
<tgm4883> CrestedNewt, sorry, joining now
#ubuntu-tv 2013-02-24
<tgm4883_> Does anyone want to take a quick look though the quick start guide the mythbuntu team has been creating for the tv backend?
<tgm4883_> You don't need mythtv experience (in fact, it's probably better the less experience you have)
<tgm4883_> we've completed the first run through of every step, it's looks a bit long (29 pages), but the format is screenshot+blurb, so it's not 29 pages of text.
<tgm4883_> still, I'd like some feedback if we need every screen+blurb listed, or if it's better for us to just skip to the screens that differ
<tgm4883_> anyway, pm me if you want to take a look
#ubuntu-tv 2016-02-27
<Guest34599> hi
<Guest34599> I am guessing that every one uses ubuntu
